# baits..



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

if i go to a bait shop in pensacola and buy a frozen bonito will it catch a shark? also what the best way to get a good sized shark off pensacola beach,like arould the cross? :yes:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Shouldn't have a problem with the bonita if you can get it far enough out. Get it between the first and second sandbars with a kayak or inflatable raft. Lots of leader and big hooks.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks ill give it a try:thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Might want to wait a few months too...sharks are thick in the summer. I haven't seen one all winter.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

YEP!!! What he said. I'm NOT a Shark fisherman. But when I do catch a shark, it's usually on a BIG bloody bait with a steel leader. Especially in shallow water. Imagine in deeper water that a hooked fish will only contact the leader near his mouth.

But if you fight a fish in shallow water you will fight him ALONG the length of his body. A shark has a skin like sandpaper, and even his tail action against the line can really abrade a light mono line.

Make your leader at least 12" or so of steel, then at least as long as the shark you want to target with heavy mono line. !0' or so is not a bad idea.

It will also help with bringing a big fish ashore.

I'll let the pros amongst us add their opinion about leaders.

But you'll land more with better, longer leaders I think.

Jim


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

My leaders are usually 4-8ft of Malin Hard-Wire(180#-300#) and 10ft of Ande 200# mono. I attach all that to a 390# swivel. I use 50lb test Ande Pink mono on my shark rods. I also prefer J-hooks when using wire leader.

My alternative setup(also VERY successful) is just a 15ft lenth of the 200# Ande mono and a big circle hook. Caught some of my biggest sharks on that setup. I seem to get more hookups on the mono too. I just feel more comfortable using wire.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

well how about the reds how can i get a 20 to 40 inch one off the beach i dont have a kayak. like what for baits and rigs?
:thumbsup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Reds are a easy setup. 3ft length of 30# flouro and a small long neck gold j-hook. Tie a 3oz bank sinker directly to the swivel. Put a few shrimp(doesn't seem to matter if fresh or frozen, as I've done well on both) on the hook and cast it out as far as you can off the beach.


----------

